

EA's Reponse To Being Named 'The Worst Company in America' - andreiursan
http://www.dorkly.com/article/51363/eas-reponse-to-being-named-the-worst-company-in-america

======
cyrus_
Cute, but definitely not real. Here is the actual statement they released:

<http://www.ea.com/news/we-can-do-better>

~~~
feniv
You're right. Their PR department would never let such a brutally honest
response be published.

But surprisingly enough, they issued a statement very similar to the original
post the last time they won the title.

"We're sure that British Petroleum, AIG, Philip Morris, and Halliburton are
all relieved they weren't nominated this year. We're going to continue making
award-winning games and services played by more than 300 million people
worldwide."

Source - Kotaku : [http://kotaku.com/5899092/worst-company-in-america-ea-
says-b...](http://kotaku.com/5899092/worst-company-in-america-ea-says-big-
tobacco-must-be-relieved-it-wasnt-nominated)

~~~
lake99
The real response was exactly as brutally honest. Except that they did not
name the other companies.

------
vwinsyee
I'm not sure if this letter is real, but as much as I dislike EA, I do have to
agree with what the letter says.

~~~
hobs
While you can definitely say calling EA the worst company on earth is a
tempest in a teapot, they are still assholes, and they suck. That is all.

~~~
spizzo
No doubt. I even made up a little rhyming slogan to that "E.A. SPORTS. IT'S IN
THE GAME" bit when I was younger. ("E.A. SUCKS. THEY'RE FRICKIN LAME", if you
were curious). Still I feel like since I don't buy their products, I don't
have a dog in that fight. They just make malicious or slipshod decisions
sometimes and it's ok because it has nothing to do with me.

The same can't be said for companies whose actions literally end or ruin large
numbers of lives. It's harder to shrug off big banks taking in billions while
ruining the working class as a whole and then somehow also making them pay for
the damage; I can't just say "I didn't buy a house", because I still feel for
the people who did. Let's not even talk about prison companies and military
contract companies. Talk about evil...

------
rdl
How did FedEx win their first round? They're one of my _favorite_ companies --
at least, Express; FedEx Ground is Roadway is pretty bad. UPS isn't horrible,
either.

~~~
omegaham
I agree. I work with Fedex a _lot_ and have never had any issues with them.
Their customer service is decent, they deliver stuff pretty well, and their
tracking is also excellent.

That being said, Fedex Freight leaves something to be desired. But even they
are pretty good.

